# [A] Ad Astra sucht neue Spieler und bietet 5000 Gold auf Gilneas



## Balrokai (8. Oktober 2013)

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Hallo zusammen,​​wie aus der Überschrift ersichtlich suchen wir ausgewählte bestimmte Klassen und Rassen.​Unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen zahlen wir den Spielern ein Prämie von 5000 Gold.​Weitere Infos dazu gerne per PM.​Battle Tag: ASPEX#2159​oder Email: wow-ad-astra@gmx.de​​Aktuell gesuchte Klassen/Rassen​​Nachtelfen: Magier, Mönch​​Gnome: Todesritter, Mönch​​Zwerge: Schamane, Hexenmeister, Schurke, Magier, Mönch​​Draenei: Mönch​​Pandaren: Schurke, Jäger​​Die Liste wird ständig aktualisiert.​​Freu mich auf viele Anfragen.​​Ich wünsche allen eine schöne Zeit und viel Spaß in Azeroth​[/font]


----------



## Tikume (8. Oktober 2013)

Balrokai schrieb:


> Unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen zahlen wir den Spielern ein Prämie von 5000 Gold.



Ihr seid also mehr so 'ne Art professionelle Raid-Zweckgemeinschaft?


----------



## Balrokai (9. Oktober 2013)

Nein nur ne einfache Gilde die bestimmte Klassen/Rassen benötigt.


----------



## Balrokai (15. Oktober 2013)

Liste aktualisiert

Suchen weiterhin


----------



## Lassart (19. Oktober 2013)

Und was sind "bestimmte Vorraussetzungen"?


----------



## Shiningone (19. Oktober 2013)

Denke mal, dass es dabei um den/die Gildenerfolge fürs 8. Bankfach geht. Also Stufe 85 und Rufstufe Wohlwollend vermutlich.


----------

